# Just bought a fogger couple ?'s



## 97t-bird (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok my fogger should be here tomorrow, I got a Chauvet 1301 with the wireless remote thing, as well as a gallon of their fog and also ordered a gallon of froggys freezin fog. 

I am wanting to chill the fog and torn between two designs I have seen. I was leaning toward the rubbermaid trashcan with the 20ft of metallic dryer vent/hose. This seems the easiest route and I can still use the trash can for storage of props etc, just remove the hose. The other is the Vortex style with the 4inch pvc pipe and pushing the fog directly through the ice and out past the screen floor and out the exit pipe. 

I live in maryland and we can expect a low that night of 48 with 60% humidity.Will either chiller work, I can try wetting the area to help. Or would I be better off just fogging the crap out of the area and not worrying about low fog. This will be done at my buddies house and he has a few props and animated items in the yard, expecting alot of tot'rs

Any advice or guidance would be great....Thank you Greg


----------



## 97t-bird (Jan 11, 2012)

Will have the fog exiting through a carved pumpkin most likely


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I live in Maryland as well and use a fog chiller. We fully expect that we'll have good low fog at the beginning of the evening and not so low by the end of it That's pretty much the pattern once the temperatures drop into the 40s around here.

Spooky1 is toying with the idea of adding some dry ice to the mix in the chiller to see if that will help. Other than that, we just roll with the punches Mother Nature gives us temperature wise.


----------



## 97t-bird (Jan 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I live in Maryland as well and use a fog chiller. We fully expect that we'll have good low fog at the beginning of the evening and not so low by the end of it That's pretty much the pattern once the temperatures drop into the 40s around here.
> 
> Spooky1 is toying with the idea of adding some dry ice to the mix in the chiller to see if that will help. Other than that, we just roll with the punches Mother Nature gives us temperature wise.


Any recommendation on a chiller?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use this version. I upgraded to a real cooler a few years ago. it's compact and works great. http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/10/diy-fog-chiller.html


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

Check out the one I built this year using the same fog machine; video also.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42183


----------



## 97t-bird (Jan 11, 2012)

hfed said:


> Check out the one I built this year using the same fog machine; video also.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42183


How do you think it would work with one outlet, possibly going to a hose to direct it? Would I need a fan to help it move through?

Another question since you have the same machine, how much fluid will it go through? I have a gallon of the Chauvet and one gallon of froggy freezin fog


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

It's been my experience that you won't need a fan and using one just messes up the fog's "consistency." As for how much you'll use...I think I ran though about a third of a gallon last year with a 1000W machine and I was pouring it on pretty heavy. I'd toss that Chauvet juice in the garbage but that's just me ;-)


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

97t-bird said:


> How do you think it would work with one outlet, possibly going to a hose to direct it? Would I need a fan to help it move through?
> 
> Another question since you have the same machine, how much fluid will it go through? I have a gallon of the Chauvet and one gallon of froggy freezin fog


It'd probably work with 1 outlet, but that machine puts out a ton of fog, and especially after being chilled it's more dense. You can see how heavy it pours out in the video. It would probably still work fine, but the output would be reduced.

You could direct it into a hose but probably not too far of a run. Fans kind of ruin the density and just stir it up in my testing.

I haven't really used it a long time yet so I can't comment on fluid consumption.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

